# Best Cheek Contour Color for NC35?



## dreamer246 (May 17, 2009)

I have Asian skin tone. 

TIA!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 17, 2009)

Springsheean dolly mix tippy


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

Try Medium Dark or Dark Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals or Blunt blush. Hope this helps!


----------



## kittykit (May 18, 2009)

^^ I like MSF for contouring too. Too Faced Beach Bunny is another favourite of mine


----------



## dopista (May 18, 2009)

I prefer my contour to be matte so will recommend trying Harmony blush since its matte and looks real natural.


----------



## nunu (May 18, 2009)

I've used the search function and found these threads, they are all recommendations for nc35 skin:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/h...-emote-128448/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/n...ontour-124117/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/c...c-35-a-122919/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/c...e-girls-93421/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/c...sh-nc35-83783/

Please remember to use the search function next time


----------



## Penn (May 18, 2009)

I use Blunt and Harmony


----------

